# Washington folks COME IN



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey how are you all doing. I'm coming back to Washington and plan to stick around for a while, and wanted to see if anyone was out there that wants to meet up. I wanna start a SA group (well OK its just an excuse to meet people, not so much counseling or therapy) so we can hang out and get to know each other better with people that understand our situation (I never call it a problem, just a situation.)

If you're down pm me and I'll get this ball rolling. I'm near Seattle so I prefer to meet there. Who knows if we get enough people we can start a flash mob lol.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

sounds cool! people in other countries have met in rl after meeting on this site. I don't know why americans can't do the same. Just because you meet someone in america on the internet doesn't me they are a sexual predator jeesh :roll


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

I always thought it was weird since we are so close to a big city, but no active group. Must be the cold weather. I'm no social butterfly but I wanted to organize something because I'm sure there are people that wanna meet up in real life as opposed to typing away on a forum, especially with people that understand SA.

Also a group takes the pressure of each person so they aren't the total focus of one person. I'd like to make it an equal mix of guys and girls so we can all get practice talking to all types of members.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

So far only 2 people in the entire state have SA. Seattle - one of the happiest places in the world.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

If anyone wants to cure SA move to WA. It fixes the depression right up! Its so hard to find anybody here with problems.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm definitely planning something in a week or two. Life's getting busy and there's no time for time nowadays. It should be winding down soon.


----------



## rouleur (Nov 11, 2012)

It's that "Seattle Freeze" everyone talks about here. Nobody wants to discuss much of anything unless you're already really good friends I guess.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

No doubt that's the reason why it's harder to connect then other cities. I just moved back here after being in Texas and it's a lot different how people are treated here. Either way I'm still looking to get something together real soon. Life is throwing me for a loop right now


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long..... anyway here's the plan:

*December 7th (Friday) 7:30pm at Peet's Coffee & Tea.*

There's a Whole Foods near the area so there's plenty of parking. The place isn't set in stone so if anyone has any suggestions in the Seattle area you wanna meet up at instead let me know.

Give me a heads up on the thread or in PM so I can figure how many people are coming. Don't be shy folks, let's get those people who check the thread to break out of their shells.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to work throughout the weekend so I have to cancel the event.


----------



## darkraincloud (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in Seattle, but not sure I'm up for a meetup yet.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey im game, still in seattle for a little while, let me know


----------

